# Chemical Guys new product: Hydro Slick



## AndyKay (Mar 4, 2012)

Surprised I didn't see a thread already about this:

From their Instagram:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B2R10SFAYc8/



> Now introducing HydroSlick, the first ever HyperWax! It protects like a ceramic, shines like a ceramic, and goes on like a wax!⁣⁣
> ⁣⁣
> HydroSlick uses the latest in SiO2 gel suspension technology to totally re-engineer the makeup of a ceramic coating and reinvent it as an extremely user-friendly and durable coating that anyone can apply. Now, you can achieve intense ceramic water beading on your paint, glass, chrome wheels, and headlights too!⁣⁣


What do we think? I gotta say I'm not that impressed by that second photo (underneath the hand holding the product)


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not seen about this, certainly sounds interesting product - wonder if it’s a similar product to some of the Si02 hybrid sprays out there ???


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks interesting, I wonder what the sio2 content is?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

They have Hydrocharge that's similar to this too don't they?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> They have Hydrocharge that's similar to this too don't they?


They have the most confusing product line up ever!

If you pick through the dross they have a few gems though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

It really does look interesting, anyone using this?

Harry


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

westerman said:


> How To Apply HydroSlick Ceramic Coating Hyperwax! - Chemical Guys - YouTube
> 
> It really does look interesting, anyone using this?
> 
> Harry


Well that video showed nothing. Couldn't see any difference between before and after.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

*NO price conversion on Chemical Guys Pricing US to UK *

Just dont see why in the US its 39.99 USD and the UK is 39.99 GBP, by my google math, it should be around the 32 GBP mark, seems the UK is getting a raw deal on this.

:thumb:

I think i will awaite a discount codes before taking the plundge, as about 20% more in the UK


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Well that video showed nothing. Couldn't see any difference between before and after.


It's not a comparison before and after video, more about ease of application.

The car had already been machine polished so looked pristine.

I am just wondering if anyone has used it and has any comments to that end?

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Ste T said:


> Just dont see why in the US its 39.99 USD and the UK is 39.99 GBP, by my google math, it should be around the 32 GBP mark, seems the UK is getting a raw deal on this.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I think i will awaite a discount codes before taking the plundge, as about 20% more in the UK


It looks expensive, hence my question has anyone tried it? It'll need to be good at £40 a pop?
Interesting that he plugged layering it on the windscreen and other glass?

Harry


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

westerman said:


> It looks expensive, hence my question has anyone tried it? It'll need to be good at £40 a pop?
> Interesting that he plugged layering it on the windscreen and other glass?
> 
> Harry


Watch this it knocked my confidence on the product. and its a shame because i wanted it to be good, i do agree the 500ml bottle will be to much, they would be better with a 250ml. (in video)


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

if you fancy a good spray, these are two i hold high respect for.

https://detailedonline.co.uk/collections/wax/products/ceramic-detailer-elite

https://www.ocdfinish.co.uk/products/velocity-si02-ceramic-detailer


----------

